# Instant read thermometer



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a Taylor instant-read thermometer. It's about 10 years old. I've adjusted it once, about a year ago. 

I plunged it into boiling water today to check it and saw that it read 200 degrees, so it was short by 12 degrees. I turned the little nut and got it to read about 212, so I think it's okay for now. 

But for how long? How long are these things reliable? How often should you expect to have to adjust them?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Quite frankly I would adjust it at least weekly depending on how often you use it. Or you could simple add 12 degrees to your recipe temp. I have an analog thermometer that is off quite a bit so I have to subtract instead of add. Did you change the battery?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's not battery-operated. It's the kind with an analog dial on the end, like this:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

For restaurant use I believe that health inspectors like to see them calibrated at least once a day. I would usually do it once a week. They go out of calibration quite easily. For home use, where it is pulled out only so often, I would calibrate it each time I use it.


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

This might be a silly question: How do you go about adjusting them? I noticed mine was reading way off but I thought I just did not get a good one.

Bork <><


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You need to know the boiling point of water at your elevation. Put it in the boiling water and let the thermometer needle stop. Compare the reading to what it should be for your elevation. Twist the nut until the needle points to the right temperature if it's off. 

You should also be able to do it with freezing water. Fill a glass with ice, add water. Give it a few minutes for the temperature to stabilize. Take the water's templ. And adjust the nut so it reads 32. No elevation shenanigans to take into account. I don't know if all thermometers support this ice method though.

Phil


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Phil,
That's really the only way to calibrate the insta reads. It takes outall potential variables.Use crushed ice, fill it with water, wait a few minutes and put the thermometer in a couple of inches making sure you stay centered and not near or touching the sides.
The new sticks have a built in wrench, well I think it's new. The wrench makes it easy.In fact our helper will put a half gal with crushed ice and h2o on the bench a few times a week. We just do it as we pass.
Pan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I know one of my thermometers said it could be calibrated either way. Still others say nothing about calibration. 

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I used boiling water and a pliers to fiddle with the nut behind the dial. I'll try it with ice water and see if I get it to come out accurately.

Thanks for the tips. It's easy enough to do every time I use it.

Mezz


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Which method I use to calibrate really depends on what tasks I am doing next. If I need it to read lower temps, for cooling, I use the ice method, if doing to temp Primes, etc. I use the boiling water method. I find that many of these insta reads can be calibrated to one end of the scale and be off on the opposite end.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah the ice water bath is a good idea I forgot about that method.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Mezzaluna,

How often do you use it. We use both an analog and a digital thermometer. I have to say I don't regret the purchase of the digital (the kind with the timer and the probe that you can leave in the oven) You should be able to find one for around $10.00 US these days.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I use it several times each week. I tried using ice water, but it wouldn't go below about 60 degrees. Maybe it's time to invest in a digital one.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

My guess is that you'll wonder how you ever got along without it once you start using it... 

Tip, if you get any of theose Bed Bath and Beyond or Linin's n' Things coupons, and have a store near you, the coupons don't expire. Many times it's $5.00 off anyting over $15 or a 20% off coupon. I've seen Kohl's put those thermometers on sale at 50% off as well. If you get one, let us know what you think...


----------

